# LondonFurs Meets & Parties (UK) in 2020



## Water Draco (Jan 8, 2020)

LondonFurs is a popular fandom meet that takes place regularly in London, England, United Kingdom attracting participants from all around the UK and from around the World too! 

The meets are held throughout the year typically every three weeks on a Saturday from 12pm to 7pm and there is also a ‘summer party weekend’ and also a ‘winter party’.

The dates for meets and party's throughout the year and further information can be found at LondonFurs meets

In 2019 the meet has moved to a larger venue “The Tank & Paddle” which offers greater interior space and a covered courtyard with plenty of tables and seating throughout.

Are you planning to suit at a meet? 
For this there is an area set aside for a headless lounge exclusively for people that are suitting to change. Fresh drinking water is also available in this area for people suitting. 

Would you like to take part in activities at the meet? 
There is an area set aside for games (board, card games....)  Do you have any old games that you would like to donate to the meet? As these would be gratefully received. 

Are you a creative and would like to show off your work? 
For you we are bringing back the Artists Corner which is an area set aside with tables and seating for this very thing.

Help I have never been to a meet before? 
We have not forgotten our newcomers (we were all newcomers once). For you there is the Newcomers Corner where there are staff available to assist those who are new to attending the meets. Along with some fun and games.

Yes we do fursuit walks!
Weather permitting a fursuit walk takes place during the meet which is always very popular and a great opportunity for those in suit to get to interact with the public. 

But I don’t have a fursuit can I still attend the meets?
You don't need a fursuit to attend the meets.  Most people that attend don’t have a fursuit. 

Is there food and drink at the venue? 
The venue has a good selection of beverages on the bar and also serves good food including made on the premises pizza. 

Do I have to pay to attend? 
There is no charge to attend the regular meets but all food and beverages consumed on the premises must be purchased from the premises. 

How do I get there? 
There are good transport links with Monument, Tower Hill, Aldgate and Bank London underground stations near by. At Bank and Tower Gateway there DLR stations. Fenchurch Street railway station. Bus routes that operate in the approximate vicinity which are the 8, 11, 15, 25, 43, 205 (please check bus routes and times before traveling)

Street parking is very limited and before traveling by car it is important to check parking restrictions in the area by visiting the Transport For London website, also check for ULEZ restrictions/charges that may apply. 

There are a number of Hotels nearby although better room rates can often be found further away from the centre of the city. 

Is there an age restriction for attending? 
The age requirement for attending the meets is 16+, and for the Summer and Winter party’s it is 18+. Photo ID is required for attending the meets and party’s. 

Please take the time to read through the terms of attendance which can be found at LondonFurs terms


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 8, 2020)

The first meet of this year is on Saturday January 11th 2020 at The Tank And Paddle


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest announcement from LondonFurs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214904522411323392


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 9, 2020)

Meanwhile when not at meets keep in touch by joining the LondonFurs Telegram chat.

The invite link can be found on the LondonFurs website.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 11, 2020)

Morning all. If not already time for you all to get up and start making your way to today's LondonFurs meet.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 14, 2020)

It was a great first meet of the year and decade.







Now for the next LondonFurs meet which will be taking place on the 1st of February 2020 at the Tank & Paddle.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 22, 2020)

Remember the next LondonFurs meet is taking place on Saturday 1st of February 2020 at the Tank & Paddle.

Details of the meet and terms of attendance can be found at www.londonfurs.org.uk

LondonFurs can also be found on Twitter @LondonFurs

Can't wait till the next LondonFurs meet  to take place to chat with the others that attend the meets? 
Or are you considering attending LondonFurs and would like to get to know others that attend beforehand? 
Then why not join the LondonFurs Telegram general chat. The invite link can be found on the LondonFurs main website.


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 13, 2020)

Well it was another successful meet and the gaming section is now equipped with a Nintendo Switch docking station on a large screen and a growing selection of board, card, quiz games. 
There are now new signs to highlight the gaming section and the artist section.



 
The next LondonFurs meet is taking place on Saturday 22nd of February 2020 at the Tank & Paddle.


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 19, 2020)

This is a bump to remind you that the next LondonFurs Meet is on the coming Saturday 22nd of February 2020 at the Tank & Paddle.

So why not try and squeeze in a visit...





Pictured Crafty Corvid & Harvey


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 23, 2020)

Well yesterday's meet was another successful meet.


 
The next LondonFurs meet is taking place on the 14th of March 2020 at the Tank and Paddle.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 13, 2020)

Your reminder and a quick update.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235172880133963779
So the LondonFurs meet that is taking place tomorrow Saturday 14th of March is still going ahead.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 21, 2020)

Message from LondonFurs.*

Please note that meets are currently suspended due to the coronavirus restrictions.* We are monitoring the situation carefully and will update here and on social media (Twitter, Facebook) when things change.

We recently announced our nautical Summer Weekender of 2020, on 17 July. This is currently still going ahead, but circumstances may change.

LondonFurs staff appreciate your patience during these challenging times.

_Stay safe everyone!_

Last updated: 21 March 2020


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 25, 2020)

While the LondonFurs meets are temporarily in hibernation as we all do our part in these difficult times. For those that attend the meets or are considering attending LondonFurs then there is still the telegram LondonFurs chat.

The invite link can be found at londonfurs.org.uk: LondonFurs

The Telegram app is cross platform and can be found in your respective app store for your OS.

Further information on Telegram can also be found at Telegram – a new era of messaging


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 3, 2020)

^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^   ^^^

Missing being with your friends that you see at the LondonFurs meets then why not join them in the LondonFurs Telegram chat.

Please see my previous post for directions to the invite link and details of the Telegram app if you do not already have it.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 4, 2020)

A reminder that there is no LondonFurs meet taking place today Saturday 4th of April.

So if you were going to attend why not pop into the LondonFurs Telegram chat.



 

Pictured Una_Panthera in a suit borrowed of Shimimanokit


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 20, 2020)

A reminder that there is no LondonFurs meet taking place on Saturday 25th of April as the national social distancing requirements are still in place.

For those of you that attend or are considering attending LondonFurs there is still the very active Telegram chat and there is now also the LondonFurs Discord.

The invite link to the LondonFurs Telegram can be found at the LondonFurs site.


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 26, 2020)

LondonFurs will be holding an online meet on the 27th of June 2020.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276255445812994058


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh and yes as of the C-19 thing the venue has been lovingly recreated in Minecraft



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266728764941185025


----------



## Skittles (Jun 26, 2020)

Water Draco said:


> Oh and yes as of the C-19 thing the venue has been lovingly recreated in Minecraft
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266728764941185025


Ha! That's pretty neat.


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 27, 2020)

No London Pride parade this year because of C-19 but still in support.





Piccadilly Circus London


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 11, 2020)

The next LondonFurs meet on Saturday 18th of July will be taking place online in the LondonFurs Discord


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 12, 2020)

Now that I'm finally able to access FA forums again.... 

Just a quick update.

The London meets are still paused with the current C-19 situation. 

Meanwhile online meets are still taking place on the LondonFurs Discord with the next one taking place on the 21st of November 2020.


----------



## AnimaGoreMaxFurry300 (Nov 13, 2020)

hi


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 13, 2020)

AnimaGoreMaxFurry300 said:


> hi


Do you have a question regarding the LondonFurs meets?


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 19, 2020)

The LondonFurs online meet taking place on Saturday 21st November 2020 
Guest Q&A - Chair of Japanese Meeting of Furries (JMoF) Satomi and interpreter Bandie. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328796732499648515


----------

